# Quick Stick Getting Stuck



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi everyone, last year I bought a SnowMaster 724 QXE and I have been loving it. It did a fantastic job all season last year, and it’s running great so far this you too. However, this year I’m having a problem with the Quick Stick mechanism. It works great for the most part, except that when I move it all the way to the left it will get stuck there. It becomes impossible to use the Quick Stick to do anything but move up and down at that point. I’m able to get it unstuck if I gently grab the end of the chute with one hand, while attempting to turn it with the stick with the other. After that it works perfectly, at least until the next time I move it all the way to the left again. For whatever reason it seems the small gear that moves the chute along the track get bound up somehow at that end. The gear and the track appear to be perfectly clean, there’s no dirt or debris as far as I can tell. Also, it seems to do this regardless of temperature. Doesn’t matter if it‘s 10 degrees, 40, or 60, still happens every time. Does anyone know how to correct this?

PS: I’m sorry if this has been asked before. I tried searching and didn’t really find anyone with this exact issue.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you should be releasing the auger before you try to move the joy stick if you don't they tend to jamb, powermax like my own do the same thing


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

captchas said:


> you should be releasing the auger before you try to move the joy stick if you don't they tend to jamb, powermax like my own do the same thing


Any idea where it jams and why? It doesn't seem right.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

from the pressure moving though the chute release the auger shift direction reengage the auger they don't jamb


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

captchas said:


> you should be releasing the auger before you try to move the joy stick if you don't they tend to jamb, powermax like my own do the same thing


The machine can be completely off and it will still get stuck.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

parsec said:


> The machine can be completely off and it will still get stuck.


Perhaps try to determine if the jam is in the Quick Stick (QS), or in the chute by disconnecting the rod that goes from the QS to the chute gear assembly up front. Then the QS can be moved to the far left to see if it jams there. The same can be done with the chute. That might narrow down the area to look into more closely.


----------



## parsec (Nov 26, 2019)

PlOM said:


> Perhaps try to determine if the jam is in the Quick Stick (QS), or in the chute by disconnecting the rod that goes from the QS to the chute gear assembly up front. Then the QS can be moved to the far left to see if it jams there. The same can be done with the chute. That might narrow down the area to look into more closely.


As I said in the OP


parsec said:


> For whatever reason it seems the small gear that moves the chute along the track get bound up somehow at that end.


The issue is not the rod. When I move the stick I can see the rod moving slightly. But the gear doesn’t budge. I’m out of town at the moment, helping my mom after she broke her hip. Once I get home I will try to post a video of what I’m seeing.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

have you checked the timing of the gears it could be out by 1 tooth making it over ride and jamb


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

You need to remove the plastic cover where the rod goes in to the chute gear box one bolt a bit of a chore to get into the right position so it lifts off I had to adjust my dog on the release cable on mine. after a year.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

parsec said:


> Once I get home I will try to post a video of what I’m seeing.


Okay so the issue is not the Quick Stick itself, but the system "up-front".

If you have a chance, perhaps when making a video, check that the deflection of the chute to full left and to full right is the same . According to the Toro specs, the total chute deflection is 210 degrees. That suggests from straight ahead, the chute should rotate 105 degrees, i.e., somewhat more than 90 degrees, in both directions. If the chute gears are off by a tooth, that could lead to it jamming on one side, as mentioned in a post above.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

This may help you out a bit.





Toro 1028 OXE Power Max Snowblower | 38663 | eReplacementParts.com


Need to fix your 38663 (312000001-312999999)(2012) 1028 OXE Power Max Snowblower? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## Rob s (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm noticing a similar problem. I found when I push down the blue lever this latch isn't always lifting far enough. Like the wrote needs tightening or something. 

I oiled the spring that operates the lever back closed. It looked corroded a bit and I thought the address friction might affect it. I'll let you know if it feels any better.  But would love to know what others find.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF rob

attached is something to help you, the shop manual

love your avatar my dad was a 33rd


----------



## Cokomo (Jan 17, 2018)

Had the same problem and fixed it by keeping the gears on chute control well greased. It was suggested to me to slightly file the plastic teeth but the grease has worked.


----------



## Rob s (Jan 30, 2021)

To report back, I put maybe 5 small squirts of 3 in 1 oil and its working like new.


----------



## Richie (Feb 24, 2021)

Hanky said:


> You need to remove the plastic cover where the rod goes in to the chute gear box one bolt a bit of a chore to get into the right position so it lifts off I had to adjust my dog on the release cable on mine. after a year.


How did you adjust "your dog"(?) on the release cable? My cable needs tightening and I see no option besides having to go into the Quick stick assembly and "hope" there's an adjustment in there.


----------



## tyldis (Mar 6, 2021)

Richie said:


> How did you adjust "your dog"(?) on the release cable? My cable needs tightening and I see no option besides having to go into the Quick stick assembly and "hope" there's an adjustment in there.


You can probably just try to push or pull on the whole wire going into the plastic housing. Mine is not able to get tight enough to hold the cable in place during all conditions, so sometimes I have to push/pull on it to get it to properly align.


----------



## Richie (Feb 24, 2021)

I was able to adjust the cable enough re-clamp it and FINALLY get the auger rotating freely. The problem was that the cable wasn't pulling far back enough to clear the "dog ears"(?) from the rotating gear assembly. Sorry, don't know what to call it. Works pretty good now but I might have to replace the cable eventually. Not much adjusting to be done inside that cable housing, but repositioning did the trick. I could try it again when the weather warms up enough.


----------

